# Angel Fire Fantasy Contest - Congratulations Winners - And Thank You Authors



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Jump to Final Post - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg875468.html#msg875468

Jump to Content #7 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg873997.html#msg873997

Jump to Contest #6 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg872558.html#msg872558

Jump to Contest #5 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg870902.html#msg870902

Jump to Contest #4 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg868847.html#msg868847

Jump to Contest #3 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg866867.html#msg866867

Jump to Contest #2 - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg864964.html#msg864964

+ + + + + + + + + + +

​
*Hello wonderful readers! *

I just released Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels, and I would like to celebrate by hosting a fantasy ebook contest featuring some of the great fantasy talent from right here on *Kindleboards*.

Each day I will pose a simple question, for example: "In the sample of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels, what is the main character's first name?" (This won't be one of the actual questions, though  )

To enter, simply post your correct answer below by midnight EST of the contest day. The next morning, I will run all correct answers through random.org and announce the winner by noon EST!

What does the winner get? An Amazon US gift of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels for kindle and, as an added bonus, a copy of another fabulous Kindleboards author's book listed on the contest day. Each contest day will have a different guest author's book as a giveaway (details below) - and there may be BONUS prizes on various days.

In order to accept this gift, you will have to PM me your email address. I promise that I will not store, publicize or even look at your email address again once I've sent the gift to you; and the participating guest authors have agreed to this policy as well. You have no obligation other than accepting the gift and (hopefully) enjoying the stories.

If you already own a copy of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels, or any of the other featured books, you may provide an alternate email address for a friend or relative and I will gift them the book under the same conditions as above.

Are you ready?

+ + + + + + + + + + +



*CONTEST #1*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebooks:

  

*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels and download the free sample.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"In Chapter 1, what is the U.S. state where Darcy is in prison?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm excited for you, and delighted to participate in the giveaway/contest! Good luck to everyone, and good luck, Valmore, on the launch events!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my guess:

*GEORGIA*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Congats on the release, Valmore. Thanks for including "The Ant-Man of Malfen" in the competition.

BTW - "Angel Fire" is a terrific read.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

My guess is: Oh wait, I already know, and I already own all the ebooks on offer! Oh well. 

Thanks for including me Valmore.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck to all!


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like fun, and a great way to get people involved in the stories! 

Arizona is my answer for question 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you two sure about Arizona? I haven't read the sample because I'm trying to get in tune with Valmore's mind, and I have a strong feeling the prison was located in Georgia. No one will judge you if you decide to switch your answer.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going with Alaska, mostly because I like to say it. Alaska. AlASKa. Uh Lass kuh.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, Valmore, for including _Flaming Dove_ in your contest. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*TSRAPP*

You have won *CONTEST #1*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire, The White Hairs, The Ant-Man of Malfen, and Powerless.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

And, since we only have one other correct entry, I'm going to exercise executive privilege and offer a consolation prize to:

*KINBR*

Congratulations, I will gift you a copy of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels!

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift this Amazon US ebook to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #2*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebook:



*BONUS!* Mathew and Stefanie Verish have kindly offered to award a copy of "Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore" to the runner up!

*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels and then come back here and post your answer to the following question below:

*"On the Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels product page, what is the listed file size?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Woohoo 

Let's see, for question 2:
378kb


----------



## Susan Seeming (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome message.   I'd like to play.

File Size: 378 KB


----------



## publishing virgin (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love to read your books.  Post 378, whatever that means.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Oooh I know! I know!

378 MB


----------



## moosebegab (Mar 15, 2010)

contest #2 answer: 378 kb

Thanks for the contest.. fun, fun! : )


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll play...

File Size: 378 KB


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*PUBLISHING VIRGIN*

You have won *CONTEST #2*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire and Raven's Heart.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

And CONGRATULATIONS to runner up EMILY KING - Mathew and Stefanie Verish will award you a copy of "Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore".

Please PM them and let them know what email address to send their ebook to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #3: A Pox on All Of You!!!*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebook:



*BONUS!* JL Bryan has kindly offered to award a copy of Jenny Pox to the runner up!

*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"What is the digital list price for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## moosebegab (Mar 15, 2010)

“What is the digital list price for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels?”

$2.99


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The list price for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels is $2.99...


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

$2.99


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Aloha.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Let me see... (14.40 - 5.43)  / 3 = $2.99

I guess $2.99.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Valmore, I'm delighted to see that the *Angel Fire* launch is going so well!

Thanks very much for making *The Ryel Saga* a part of the contest.

Good wishes and best of success,

CK


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for letting me play along, Valmore!

Carolyn--your covers are awesome.  Did you redo them recently?


----------



## Vicki Keire (Dec 17, 2010)

Ooh, ooh, I love angels! And fire!  
2.99!
It looks awesome. Good luck with your launch,
VK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

JL Bryan said:


> Thanks for letting me play along, Valmore!
> 
> Carolyn--your covers are awesome. Did you redo them recently?


JL, thanks.  The Ryel Saga/Wysard/Lord Brother covers were done by professional artists during the books' paperback days. When the rights returned to me last year, I did some slight image enhancing for the digital editions. PenTangle's design is my own creation, as are my short story covers.

How on earth do you find the energy to keep _three_ blogs

In baffled admiration,

CK


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, Valmore:

Thanks for the contest opportunity.  My answer is $2.99.

Recently finished "Forbidden the Stars", which I enjoyed.  A good laugh at the "full factory experience" line - as opposed to olfactory experience.  Couldn't figure out whether it was deliberate, a transcription error (typist or software), or just a slip of the memory.  Laughed anyway.

Hope I win.

Regards, Pied Typer


----------



## donnas (Jan 27, 2011)

$2.99


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



Good participation today!

I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*PIEDTYPER*

You have won *CONTEST #3*. Your prize is a copy of *Angel Fire* and *Jenny Pox*.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

And CONGRATULATIONS to runner up ABFABGAB - JL Bryan will award you a copy of Jenny Pox.

Please PM him and let him know what email address to send his ebook to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #4*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebooks:

  

*BONUS!* JM Pierce has kindly offered to award a copy of Failing Test to the runner up!

*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"Since Amazon has glitched and not put my description up, here's an alternate question:
What is the ASIN for Angel Fire?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST the next day!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## DAFAM (Jan 12, 2011)

asin:B004K6MHSI


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great contest! 
Asin: B004K6MHSI


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, everyone donating contest prizes.

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Congrats to all of those that have won this week! I'm very happy to be a part of this event and am glad to see some happy readers!

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!  I hope you enjoy your copies of Jenny Pox.

Carolyn - I just used blogger.com for the book pages for two of my books, just as an experiment.  I only keep one blog active.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who has won so far!

For contest #4, my answer is B004K6MHSI


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Valmore - I love contests.

The ASIN: B004K6MHSI



Keep the wonderful works coming, dear KB authors.

Just sayin.....


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Surely there are more people wanting free books than this! Here is a promise. If ten more people enter this contest today, I will give each and every one of the posters that have entered TODAY a free copy of Failing Test. What does this mean? Those who have entered should go and tell some of their friends that there are some AWESOME free books to be had here and get them to enter! The challenge has been put on the table. Can you make it happen?


----------



## Susan Seeming (Jan 25, 2011)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## Capnshiney (Jan 28, 2011)

B004K6MHSI


----------



## donnas (Jan 27, 2011)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Doing my part to get you ten more readers!

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


----------



## ezri (Oct 28, 2010)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI

hope I am doing this right!  thanks for the opportunity.

~M


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

BOO4K6MHSI


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm playing and I already own Failing Test   (my post is on the pervious page)


----------



## bethieg (Jan 28, 2011)

ASIN: B004K6MHSI


I am a newbie. Hope I am doing this right!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



16 entries! Excellent Turnout. Thank you all for playing.

I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*DAFAM*

You have won *CONTEST #4*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire, Failing Test, The Ryel Saga, and The Black God's War.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

And CONGRATULATIONS to runner up *CAPNSHINEY* - JM Pierce will award you a copy of Failing Test.

Please PM him and let him know what email address to send his ebook to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #5: FIRE vs. FIRE*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebook:



*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels contains Bonus Material. What is the title of the excerpted book?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Many thanks, Valmore.  The books have downloaded successfully, and I look forward to reading them.  

Special thanks also to JL Bryan for adding "Jenny Pox" to my prize!

Regards to you both,  Pied Typer


----------



## lhoche (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope I'm not late ... The title of excerpted book is "The Gods of Dream" by Daniel Arenson.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I'm playing and I already own Failing Test  (my post is on the pervious page)


Thank you, Emily!

In appreciation for all of the participants yesterday, I am going to give free copies of Failing Test to each person starting with post 33 and ending at post 52. Just P.M. your email address and I will send you your copy!

Emily, since you already have FT, I'd be happy to give you a copy of Duality instead. It is a MUCH different book than FT, but would like to offer it to you if you would like it.

Take care everyone and thanks for playing!

J.M.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Valmore, I hope more people discover this contest of yours.
I think I will mention it in some other threads.

Question: “Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels contains Bonus Material. What is the title of the excerpted book?”

Answer: Included is an excerpt of "The Gods of Dream" by fantasy author Daniel Arenson. 

Just sayin......


----------



## Capnshiney (Jan 28, 2011)

The answer for contest #5

The Gods of Dream


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Answer to Contest#5:

BONUS MATERIAL:

Included is an excerpt of "The Gods of Dream" by fantasy author Daniel Arenson.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

The Gods of Dream

I already have Flaming Dove, so if I win, you can give my copy to the runner up.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

kcmay said:


> I already have Flaming Dove, so if I win, you can give my copy to the runner up.


Me too...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

If you win _Flaming Dove_, but already own it... I'd be glad to send you another one of my novels, instead. That is, if you want one, and if Valmore is cool with it.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

kinbr said:


> Bonus Material: An excerpt of The Gods of Dream by Daniel Arenson.
> 
> And J.M. - thank you so much for giving Failing Test to everyone playing yesterday's contest!


You are very welcome!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> Many thanks, Valmore. The books have downloaded successfully, and I look forward to reading them.
> 
> Special thanks also to JL Bryan for adding "Jenny Pox" to my prize!
> 
> Regards to you both, Pied Typer


You're welcome! Though actually Valmore bought your copy of Jenny Pox - I bought the runner-up's copy. I'm happy to take credit, though.


----------



## Susan Seeming (Jan 25, 2011)

Bonus Material:  An excerpt of The Gods of Dream by Daniel Arenson.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

"The Gods of Dream" by fantasy author Daniel Arenson 

 Just hope I've got my time zones right - I don't do much international business


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

What do Angel Fire and Gods of Dream have in common?  They're both books I'm really looking forward to reading...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> If you win _Flaming Dove_, but already own it... I'd be glad to send you another one of my novels, instead. That is, if you want one, and if Valmore is cool with it.


I already have them all. In fact, I bought Angel Fire too, so if I win... um... run randomizer again!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

The Gods of Dream


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

The Gods of Dream by Daniel Arenson


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



Thank you to all participants! Great turn out!

I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*FREE BOOKS FOR KINDLE*

You have won *CONTEST #5*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire and Flaming Dove.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #6: Induction into the Order*

The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebook:



*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"How long did Darcy spend in prison?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

10 years....


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

10 years.


----------



## lhoche (Jan 28, 2011)

Ten years


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

10 years


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmmm.....

The promo has content that says: "they sent me to prison for ten years for manslaughter"
But then it says: "Now I'm out on parole"

So maybe it could be less, but I will also go with 10 years.

Just sayin.....


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

10 years


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I thought that at first too.
Just didn't post the thought.
So you weren't the only one that made that leap of wrong conclusion.

Just sayin......


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

In the first chapter, she says she arrived at the prison ten years ago, so I'm pretty sure the correct answer is 10 years.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I thought that at first too.
> Just didn't post the thought.
> So you weren't the only one that made that leap of wrong conclusion.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff,

I think this is probably a response to my posts about _Distant Cousin_, which I removed before seeing this one. Just thought I'd add this note so that anyone reading yours wouldn't think you were just talking to yourself. 

To others - I had referenced Ana Darcy's one day stay imprisoned at Fort Bliss in the first of Al Past's _Distant Cousin_ series. I've already won _Angel Fire_ but have not read it yet, so I didn't pick up that the narrator of that book is also named Darcy.

Valmore and Al are both indie author's whose books I have enjoyed, so here's a tip of my hat to each of them.

On with the show!! Pied Typer


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



The correct answer was 10 years. 

I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*GEOFFTHOMAS*

You have won *CONTEST #6*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire and The Knight of Death.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

+ + + + + + + + + + +

And now . . .

*CONTEST #7*
The prize for this contest is a copy of:



And as an added bonus, today's winner will also receive the following ebook:



*BONUS!* KC May has kindly offered to award a copy of The Kinshield Legacy to the runner up!

*DOUBLE BONUS!* KC May has kindly offered to award a copy of her novella  Sole Sacrifice to both the winner and to the runner up!

*Details:*

Please visit the Amazon US page for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Post your answer to the following question below:

*"How many novels total are planned in the Fallen Angels saga?"*

All correct answers will be entered into random.org after midnight EST and the winner will be announced before noon EST tomorrow!

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Five books are planned


----------



## lhoche (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope to win this time, and I still haven't bought the Kingshield legacy of KC May 

My answer is FIVE


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

What a great way to promote the series!

Oh, yeah, my answer is 5.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Since I already own all of the prize books  I'm going to pass on this question. I'm just here to say Good Luck everyone, and if you win first place or runner up, I hope you enjoy my books!


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Five  

I have to say as a newbie to Kindle and the boards this is a great reason to keep coming back! I think it may become habit forming


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Five novels are planned...


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

5 books are planned!


----------



## ChrisMele (Jan 28, 2011)

5 books are planned


----------



## ChrisMele (Jan 28, 2011)

i think 5 books are planned but is there a 6th im not sure so im gonna go with 5


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 30, 2011)

5 books are planned!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Five books are planned.


----------



## Capnshiney (Jan 28, 2011)

Five novels are planned in the Fallen Angels saga


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Valmore for the contest and I am very excited to have won #6.
I very much enjoyed Forbidden The Stars, so I am looking forward to reading your newest book.

Just sayin......


----------



## donnas (Jan 27, 2011)

Five are planned.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Five books.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

+ + + + + + + + + + +



I have entered all correct entries into random.org and ...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:*

*WILDABOUTHORSES*

You have won *CONTEST #7*. Your prize is a copy of Angel Fire and The Kinshield Legacy.

Please PM me and let me know what email address to gift these Amazon US ebooks to.

Also, please PM KC May and let her know what email address to send her novella Sole Sacrifice to.

And CONGRATULATIONS to runner up DONNAS - KC May will award you a copy of The Kinshield Legacy and Sole Sacrifice.

Please PM her and let her know what email address to send her ebooks to.









to all the winners!

A big thank you to everyone who played in the contest, 
and a warm thank you to all the wonderful authors who participated.

Thank you all for indulging me this week 

+ + + + + + + + + + +​


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

It's been fun.   Thanks for running the contest, and thanks to all the authors who contributed


----------

